# Internet Connection is disabled after Norton uninstall



## RheaBarron (Dec 1, 2008)

This question has been asked before, but nothing I've tried has helped. I've reinstalled the network adapter in Device Manager, and I've reset the TCP/IP stack and Winsock entries, following your instructions. I've made sure that tcpip.sys is present. (It's in C:\Windows\system32\drivers.)

Here's the background: XP Home SP3 on the affected machine. (XP Pro SP3 on the other machine.)

I uninstalled Norton/Symantec AV and installed Eset Nod32. After that, the computer (Luna) couldn't access the internet and also couldn't see or be seen by the other computer (Rhea) on the home network. They're both cabled to a router. 

I can ping Rhea from Luna, the affected machine. It sends and receives four packets. Furthermore, when I run ipconfig, the IP address of the gateway is that of the router, and the machine IP is the one I assigned it on my home network.

When I highlight Internet Connection in the Network Connections dialog, the Details box says that its Disabled. (You need to be in Common Tasks view.) _The Internet Connection entry disappears from the Network Connections dialog a couple of minutes after a reboot. _

More history: I have uninstalled/reinstalled the Client for Microsoft Networks, the QoS Packet Scheduler, and the Internet Protocol (TCP/IP). On the advice of a friend, I also installed Microsoft TCP/IP version 6.

I backed up the Registry and went in and searched for "Norton" and "Symantec" and deleted everything associated with either word. I also removed some stuff from Documents and Settings and from Program Files that was left behind after the uninstall.

The heart of the affair, I think, is that "Disabled" detail of the Internet Connection in the Network Connections dialog. How the heck do I re-enable it?

All help will be deeply appreciated!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## RheaBarron (Dec 1, 2008)

Okay, I ran those two commands and then rebooted. No luck.

A note: I discovered that if I go to the Network connections dialog and right-cllick on Internet Connection, *Enable *appears in bold on the context menu. So I choose that, and something seems to happen, but it doesn't work. When I check again, it still has the Enable choice. (On my good machine, the right-click choice is, of course, Disable rather than Enable.)

Another note: I've discovered that Luna (the affected machine) can actually send email. That boggles me. It can't receive email, or connect to the Web with a browser (I've tried with both IE and Firefox). It also can't see my machine (Rhea) on my home network, although it sees the router. And the Rhea machine can't see Luna on our home network.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Let's see this for that machine.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## RheaBarron (Dec 1, 2008)

Here's the ipconfig output. I'm seeing some weird stuff in there that looks like a hardware problem, but I really don't have enough knowledge to know for sure.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : LUNA
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-8F-E7-D9-F9

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


----------



## Quilix (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi, I had the same thing happen with a norton product quite a long time ago now but the Norton Removal Tool available from the Symantec website sorted it out for me.


----------



## RheaBarron (Dec 1, 2008)

*[partially resolved] Re: Internet Connection is disabled after Norton uninstall*

I made a stupid mistake, which invalidates that ipconfig output that I posted a while ago.

I wanted to run the Norton uninstaller, but to do that, I had to uninstall Eset Nod32 and reinstall Norton. Right before I uninstalled Eset, I uncabled that machine from the router, because I didn't want it on the Internet unprotected.

So when I ran ipconfig /all, it wasn't attached to the router, hence the weird results.

It took about ten minutes after Norton was reinstalled, but Lo and behold! All my connectivity was back.

So now that I have the Norton uninstaller, I will use THAT to uninstall Norton, and hope for the best. 

It'll be tomorrow before I do that, but I'll make a final post to let you know how it all turned out.

Many thanks!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If running the removal tool kills the network, try my repair commands again.


----------



## RheaBarron (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up. I've succumbed to a virus and am not very functional just now. In a day or two I'll be back on my feet, and I'll wrestle with the Norton Beast again.


----------



## RheaBarron (Dec 1, 2008)

*RESOLVED: Internet Connection is disabled after Norton uninstall*

The Norton Removal Tool that's available from their website does indeed turn out to be the silver bullet. Many thanks to John Will and Quilix too for your support. After a month of holiday delay I finally got the Norton tool, uninstalled Norton and installed Eset Nod32. All is well.

Tech Support Forum to the rescue once again! :grin:


----------

